# [Off-Topic] Linux From Scratch (cerrado)

## JotaCE

Hola estimados :

Sin duda que este no es un foro de LFS pero Gentoo es claramente lo mas parecido a LFS.

Desde LFS 7.0 que los desarrolladores dejaron de mantener un LiveCD para la construcción de un sistema LFS.

Alguno de los masters de por aqui sabe que LiveCD sirve para la construcción de un sistema LFS?

Gracias de Antemano!

----------

## Localhost-29A

Nunca he instalado LFS (tengo planeado hacerlo), pero para instalarlo no necesitas un Live CD sino una distribución linux ya instalada, ya sea en tu disco duro o en un USB (un Live CD de otra distro también vale). Si sigues las instrucciones de instalación de LFS verás como a través de ellas te enseñan a montar la distribución desde 0 partiendo de las fuentes. Por eso se llama Linux From Scratch (en español sería linux desde cero).

PD: la primera parte del primer capítulo (después del prefacio) sería el equivalente a la primera hoja del Gentoo Handbook donde se te da una amplia vista general de lo que irás viendo a través de los capítulos (algo así como un índice explicado).

--------- Edit -------------

Si se te hace complicado entender el manual de instalación de LFS en inglés siempre puedes optar por usar el manual de la versión 6.3 el cuál está traducido al español y puedes consultar online en este link o descargarlo para consultarlo offline desde aquí.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Localhost-29A wrote:*   

> Nunca he instalado LFS (tengo planeado hacerlo), pero para instalarlo no necesitas un Live CD sino una distribución linux ya instalada, ya sea en tu disco duro o en un USB (un Live CD de otra distro también vale). Si sigues las instrucciones de instalación de LFS verás como a través de ellas te enseñan a montar la distribución desde 0 partiendo de las fuentes. Por eso se llama Linux From Scratch (en español sería linux desde cero).
> 
> PD: la primera parte del primer capítulo (después del prefacio) sería el equivalente a la primera hoja del Gentoo Handbook donde se te da una amplia vista general de lo que irás viendo a través de los capítulos (algo así como un índice explicado).
> 
> --------- Edit -------------
> ...

 

Hola Localhost-29A

Hace algunos años construí un sistema LFS e incluso lo puse en producción como servidor firewall y router.... eso fue en el año 2007. En ese tiempo los editores de LFS mantenían un LiveCD con todo el entorno para construir el sistema, incluso ese LiveCD venía con XFCE para poder hacer todo mas fácil y poder hacer otras cosas mientras tantos construías el entorno.

Y si.... efectivamente lo que se necesita es un entorno anfitrión el cual podría ser cualquiera, pero a mi me agrada mucho la idea de LiveCD y no mi Gentoo (No se si sirva, pero lo voy a intentar)

El último LiveCD salio junto con la versión 6.3 de LFS así que está a la medida pero montar un LFS que sea útil con material del año 2007 puede ser algo antiguo.

----------

## Localhost-29A

La cuestión es que el entorno anfitrión que uses será indiferente mientras te de control total sobre tu hardware. Todas las distribuciones linux usan un kernel igual o similar y mientras cuentes con las herramientas proporcionadas por GNU instaladas (en realidad gcc y poco más) te debería de dar igual estar en ubuntu, knoppix, linux mint, etc. Al fin y al cabo te estarías construyendo tú mismo el sistema, y eventualmente no quedará ni rastro del entorno anfitrión.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo lo instale hace un tiempo atras, en un celeron D 336.... largo rato tarde, y realmente es muy engorroso, gentoo es la manera mas facil de tener un LFS, haciendo un bootstrap en la instalacion del sistema base...

yo no perderia el tiempo en aprender LFS de gusto

----------

## Localhost-29A

Mi opinión es que LFS tiene mayor valor didáctico y Gentoo tiene un mayor valor práctico, pero que si puedes mezclar los 2 debería de ser la mejor opción. Más que nada porque nada (o pocas cosas) te impide montar un LFS con lo que más te guste de cada distro. Por eso tengo LFS en la punta de mira xD.

----------

## quilosaq

@JotaCE:

Quizá esta distrubución Live DVD te sirva:

https://susestudio.com/a/STQFtZ/un-official-lfs-livecd-dvd-7-5

----------

## JotaCE

Gracias @quilosaq

Estoy construyendo un LFS desde mi Gentoo.... no es lo mas elegante pero está funcionando!

Es algo tardado pero como mi equipo tienen buenos recursos los tiempos de compilación no son tantos.... mas bien son todos muy cortos.

Binutils 50 seg

gcc 350 seg

glibc 420 seg

Todos aproximadamente 

Voy a probar mas tarde si funciona con el DVD que me indicas!

----------

## JotaCE

Ya mis colegas.... 

Hay unas distribucion que se llama Calculate Linux... que creen?? esta basada en Gentoo.... y esta perfecta para construir un sistema LFS!

Una locura pensada con los dedos mientras escribo.... es posible integrar portage a un sistema LFS?

Gracias!

----------

